# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The City of Waterill - by Tainotim

## Ilanthar

*The City of Waterill*

*Created in : pen & paper, edited and colored in Photoshop*

*Review*
Tainotim is a notorious cartographer specialised in traditional medias, with a particular talent for castles and cities. He gives us a wonderful city every year, and in 2017, it was the City of Waterill, with its great gothic buildings and large bridges.
This is a work of patience and precision, with the many details of the buildings and streets (with those little characters and carts), the coloring, the perspective. Everything would fit one of those traditional city maps you could find in a history book (or a fantasy one).

*Original Thread*

----------


## Diamond

Much deserved CC for one of our greatest artists.  Congrats, Tainotim!  This one was majestic, even for you.

----------


## Tonquani

Absolutely stunning map, and a very well deserved award. Well done!

----------


## Mouse

Oh, so very well deserved.  Very pleased to see it recognised this way.

Congratulations Tainotim!  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

A long due honor for this fantastic map maker ! All of his work could enter this hall of fame !

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats Tainotim. This is a beautiful map.

----------


## Wingshaw

Congrats Tainotim, it's well deserved. I'm surprised you haven't gotten a CC earlier than this!

Wingshaw

----------


## MistyBeee

Amazing map, and a well deserved reward : congrats !!  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

All of Tainotim's maps deserve a CC. Congrats nonetheless  :Smile:

----------


## tainotim

Thank you so much everyone. This is just … wow … I don’t really know what to say. I’m so humbled and happy to have earned this recognition, it really means a lot. And I’m even more stunned by all the kind words in this thread, huge thanks everyone. Never imagined to see one of my maps here, so this award really is a joy for me.

Big thanks everyone.  I hope I will be able to get started on this year’s city maps soon. After seeing all the stunning work around the forum recently the inspirations boiler really is cooking!

Regards,
Karl

----------


## Naima

Haha the map that kicked mine out of the main page ^^  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ... 

Well done and well deserved, looks awesome and reminds me of the 1800 postcard city miniatures ...

----------


## MapMappingMapped

The first time I saw this one my jaw bruised my neck  :Very Happy:  :Evil: 
Inspiring and amazing work. Oh, and about time too!
Congrats Tainotim!!

----------


## Azélor

A well deserved recognition. 
The map could have won the Golden globe shinny but the competition was really tough.

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Karl  :Smile:  and well deserved.

----------


## Darknessgear

I love the classical vibes i get from your map, and that attention to detail is amazing! I swear if this was a real place, I'd love to get lost in its streets. Especially if i can get to see that cathedral from the inside. 
Since I assume it has some Carthaginian roots (as a commerce jewel of the east), is there a western counterpart in your world? Or is this the hub of merchants from a few separate cultures?

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

F a n t a s t i c !!!!!!

----------


## Shall Teclex

I've always admired your maps, Tainotim, but right now I feel even greater respect for your meticulous line art and intricate composition it creates. So well deserved award, congratulations!

----------


## Robulous

Astonishing - that's not a map, it's art.

----------


## Sardine

A nice touch of the Victorian style

----------

